# [SOLVED] Security Code for E-mail Form



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi folks! 

I was wondering if anyone knew of any open source code available to add a Javascript (or similar) random number generator for my html e-mail entry form. 

I am also open for any better suggestions. These suggestions must involve little time for me to employ them (that's why I'm asking for open source code in the first place! :smile: .) 


Thanks! And safe surfing!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Security Code for E-mail Form*

I dont know any java ones but you can code it with PHP.

Have a look here:
http://www.white-hat-web-design.co.uk/articles/php-captcha.php


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Security Code for E-mail Form*



carsey said:


> I dont know any java ones but you can code it with PHP.
> 
> Have a look here:
> http://www.white-hat-web-design.co.uk/articles/php-captcha.php



Excellent! This is exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks a ton!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

No problem, Glad you got it sorted :smile:


----------

